# Lost my Penny today.



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

So sad today, cause I had to have my Penny put down today. She was a yellow lab/golden retriever cross. She was a bit of an "Odie", but was great on the birds! She was a fine hunter, and a great retriever. I had her for about 12 years. She slowed down eating about 1 1/2-2 weeks ago, and the last few days refused to eat anything. So I took her to the vet today, an he said it was one of three things. none of them good. Either an enlarged heart, lung cancer, or liver failure. He said there were some things he could give her to prolong her life for a few days up to a month or two, but I thought, and he concurred, why prolong her suffering? So she has gone to that great pheasant club in the sky. I miss her tons. I haven't decided yet if she will be my last hunting dog. I'm kinda getting up there as well. I'll turn 60 in November, and my hunting days are getting limited too. It's still very sad, because only a couple weeks ago, she was running around like nothing was wrong.


----------



## katorade (Sep 23, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear that dunn_gary, I have lost a couple dogs that weresad and they weren't even bird dogs. Now that I have taught my dog to find ditch parrots, and all we have been through, I'm not in envy of that day you had today.

Again sorry for your loss.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger (Mar 7, 2008)

You have my condolences, brother. A good dog is always hard to lose. I'm currently mad at my Lab for pulling his kennel gate apart twice this week. I'd be sad to lose him, though, Odie for brains that he is...


----------



## Nor-tah (Dec 16, 2007)

Sorry to hear. Sounds like a good one. Good dogs live on and you will see her again!


----------



## dunn_gary (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks guys. I can't imagine heaven without dogs! I'm not sure I want to got there if they aren't there!


----------



## Chief Squatting Dog (Oct 23, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss. The loss of a god ol dog is often harder than losing family. My sincerest condolences.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I'm sorry to hear it.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Chin up!


----------



## Theekillerbee (Jan 8, 2009)

Sorry to hear about Penny. Let her memories always bring you a smile.


----------



## ZEKESMAN (Sep 14, 2007)

Very sorry, it is always tough. Vic


----------

